# New system to increase tips



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

I am going to try something new tonight and see if it helps increase the number of tips I receive. Here's my plan. Give it a try yourself and let us know if it helps. Once the pax exits the vehicle and before ending the trip in the app I believe you still have the ability to contact the pax. Send them a text with the following. 
"Thanks for choosing Uber. You can now tip your driver in the app to show your appreciation for their great service. Your driver appreciates it and we appreciate you." 

Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

It's a good idea. Also use a tip jar.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

First you need to fix grammar


----------



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

OK fix it please.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Good luck. Let us know if it works.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Mrtgman said:


> OK fix it please.


*Message from Uber:* Your ant is working for peanuts. We are encouraging you at least to compensate him some gas because we keep most of the money that we have charged for the ride.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Robkaaa said:


> *Message from Uber:* Your ant is working for peanuts. We are encouraging you at least to compensate him some gas because we keep most of the money that we have charged for the ride.


Lmao!!!!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

i dont send a text, and I dont ask for a tip directly, after longer rides I ask the passenger to rate me on the app. 5 stars would be good, but if you cant see your way to 5 stars, dont do anything.. 

The tip option is on the same page as the rating, and my tips have increased since I started doing this


----------



## Mrtgman (Apr 13, 2017)

One ride. One tip. So far so good.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I would have blocked out the addresses.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Passenger might think that text is coming from UBER, that could be a problem


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Robkaaa said:


> First you need to fix grammar


Ok, but that might take Mrtgman the rest of his life to fix grammar. First, you need to fix *YOUR* grammar.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Ok, but that might take Mrtgman the rest of his life to fix grammar. First, you need to fix *YOUR* grammar.


In my case, grammar is like Kung Fu. True master never uses it unless it's life and death question.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Robkaaa said:


> In my case, grammar is like Kung Fu. True master never uses it unless it's life and death question.


True master never uses it unless it's life *OR *death question.

Sorry, I had to do it.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> True master never uses it unless it's life *OR *death question.
> 
> Sorry, I had to do it.


No worries. I hope you could comprehend my previous msg.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Robkaaa said:


> No worries. I hope you could comprehend my previous msg.


Piece of cake. I majored in cultural studies with a minor in jibberish.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Piece of cake. I majored in cultural studies with a minor in jibberish.


Feels like u majored in forum flooding


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

On forums for English professors they abuse each other for not knowing how to shuffle and longhaul.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Robkaaa said:


> Feels like u majored in forum flooding


Nah, just have a group that went to the game and now said they'll only be an hour in the casino. It's going on 3 hours. I'm bored.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Nah, just have a group that went to the game and now said they'll only be an hour in the casino. It's going on 3 hours. I'm bored.


Me too. Waiting for the drunks to get off the streets and the airport runs to start.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> On forums for English professors they abuse each other for not knowing how to shuffle and longhaul.


Good one! Not sure anyone else got it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mrtgman said:


> I am going to try something new tonight and see if it helps increase the number of tips I receive. Here's my plan. Give it a try yourself and let us know if it helps. Once the pax exits the vehicle and before ending the trip in the app I believe you still have the ability to contact the pax. Send them a text with the following.
> "Thanks for choosing Uber. You can now tip your driver in the app to show your appreciation for their great service. Your driver appreciates it and we appreciate you."
> 
> Let's see how it goes.


I rode as a pax last week. It's already doing that and offers 3 buttons 1 3 5 tip options. All they need to do is tap a button or add a custom dollar amount. They just aren't doing it....



Mrtgman said:


> One ride. One tip. So far so good.
> View attachment 261471


YOU ARE THE MAN !!!!


----------

